# Your favourite racks?



## OfficerFriendly (Apr 16, 2014)

Would love hear what you guys like using, I have one of these up front which I love, Bontrager Deluxe Rack and a Topeak Explorer 29er on the back (of an ECR) which I really hate, because there are pretty much no mounting/securing points for anything, so looking to replace it  Might just get another Bontrager but was looking for something with a bigger platform...Is there anything really oversized out there?


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

I went through a number of racks before I went rackless. I found that if your riding harsh off-road conditions that aluminum racks will eventually crack somewhere. Steel racks are heavy and harder to come by. Salsa makes some of their popular racks in steel versions. 
Might take a look at those, not sure if they are still in production. I see them pop up on ebay occasionally.
Surly makes their Nice Rack. Don't know what material it's made from, but should have enough tie/mounting points for anything you want to carry.
I have an old aluminum Axiom rear rack that I put on my Pugsley to carry a large/heavy chain-saw for doing trail maintenance. It gets subjected to pretty rough handling and it has held up for four seasons now.
I've also read that Old Man Mountain racks are very tough and reliable.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm mostly rackless these days using Porcelain Rocket bikepacking bags, but when I do rack I use OMM racks. Light, strong and pretty much fit any bike.










I've had my oldest over 10yrs and no issues at all.










Old Man Mountain: Pannier Racks For Any Bike

Made in the US by some MTB fanatics if that matters to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Hodo said:


> I went through a number of racks before I went rackless. I found that if your riding harsh off-road conditions that aluminum racks will eventually crack somewhere. Steel racks are heavy and harder to come by. Salsa makes some of their popular racks in steel versions.
> Might take a look at those, not sure if they are still in production. I see them pop up on ebay occasionally.
> Surly makes their Nice Rack. Don't know what material it's made from, but should have enough tie/mounting points for anything you want to carry.
> I have an old aluminum Axiom rear rack that I put on my Pugsley to carry a large/heavy chain-saw for doing trail maintenance. It gets subjected to pretty rough handling and it has held up for four seasons now.
> I've also read that Old Man Mountain racks are very tough and reliable.


Almost all of Tubus' racks are steel, and none are that heavy for it. tubus - Home

The Surly Nice is also steel, but it's a beast.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Tubus Swing on my Giant XTC 2. Not sure I would describe it as my favourite rack but.










in full setup on the Munda Biddi Trail (not a weekend ride )










Andrew


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Long time tubus user here - paired with the Ortlieb panniers this provides a virtually indestructible set up, for long distance tours. I used to ride offroad and single track with rack and panniers but my initial skepticism over rackless bags is gone and am now a full convert to the lightweight minimalist approach for most of the trips I do which are <5 days. Even on longer trips where I don't have to cart large amounts of water or food I go lightweight. 

I use a Topeak QR Beam rack and MTX trunk bag on my road bike and hardtail for commuting and taking the kids camping at the beach and the like. I rate the convenience of their stuff for commuting, carting groceries etc it takes 60 secs to install / remove the rack, plus the bag expands from 5 or 6L to about 20L with the fold down panniers. The lightweight Al beam / fixed racks and bags are not designed to take the punishment that bikepacking or adventure touring puts on gear. I wouldn't want to rely on it in those situations


----------



## pierre meux (Dec 1, 2008)

+1 Old Man Mountain. For dirt touring they're it. Light, bomber, versatile, made by dirt tourers in the USA.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Aushiker said:


> I have a Tubus Swing on my Giant XTC 2. Not sure I would describe it as my favourite rack but.
> 
> Andrew


Racks are something else your going to have to revisit if you go ECR Andrew.
I think the Tubus racks are ok up to 2.35 size tires but not sure if any go bigger.
I'll have add those economics to any potential World Troller purchase decision myself.
VicB's OMM might be your option at the detriment to your stretched wallet.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

rifraf said:


> Racks are something else your going to have to revisit if you go ECR Andrew.
> I think the Tubus racks are ok up to 2.35 size tires but not sure if any go bigger.
> I'll have add those economics to any potential World Troller purchase decision myself.
> VicB's OMM might be your option at the detriment to your stretched wallet.


Tubus Vega Rack - Surly ECR - Adding Bottle Cages - Pedaling Nowhere


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Tubus Vega Rack - Surly ECR - Adding Bottle Cages - Pedaling Nowhere


"citybiker.at • 5 months ago
We tried the ECR - Vega, Vega29 - Rabbithole combination and it does not work, the tire touches the rack."

G'day big_papa_nuts
Andrew is toying with getting an ECR.
I was just pointing out that not a lot of his present build would likely swap over.
Basically he'd be starting from scratch with its inherent wallet shredding.
That might suit him fine but some people rely on their current steed as a "doner" when building up a frame


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

I have used an alum rear rack on my MTB's sense about 1990 for dirt road touring, single track,dual track,fire road, commute and never once had a problem with welds cracking etc............and I welded for a living for about 15 years +

I did not race them, down hill them, over load them.

Currently on my value class do it all dirt touring/commuting rigid 29er I have a Planet Earth..........Cause thats what my LBS had and I like to support them.........no problems with. If I was going to order one ..........maybe a OMM........Because they have been around a long time.

Early 90's MTBing we Always set up every MTB with a rear rack except for/if racing............ as MTBing then was Thankfully much less about racing - weight wheen-ers and more about friends , comrades and enjoying the woods,mountains , dirt and mud. Typically just dry/compression bags were used.

If I were racing the tour divide other than dirt touring I would get frame bags .............seeing that about 1 in 2000 MTB'ers will ever race that one .........no need to fix whatnot broke imo . I appreciate these cool, custom frame bag sewers yet..........have watched them use the internet to make it sound as if MTB racks suck as compared. 

If your not raceing put a rear rack on your dirt bike, add a mud flap to the rear.......year round rear fender...... a standard tool pouch saddle bag under the seat and throw a dry bag, small to large panniers, saddle panniers............heck a small chain saw for trail maintenance...... tents.......what ever on the rack.

Most rear racks are about 1 1/2#'s...........big deal for dirt touring to every day commuting.......a rear rack and 20 liter dry bag hardly weight anymore than those under saddle frame sacks. Those saddle sacks in fact came from a tool bag saddle dry bag on rack original 90's MTB tour rig for weight weenie bikes with no braze on's, full suspension etc.

If you have braze on's........as you should for your non race bike.......put a rear rack on it............as with anything check your bolts now and then.



Aushhiker/Andrew-

I really like that second picture/bike/rig. Is that a 26er? Looks a lot like my lat steed......an early 90's Diamondback steel that I put a Scott bullhorn bar on.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Tinman said:


> I really like that second picture/bike/rig. Is that a 26er? Looks a lot like my lat steed......an early 90's Diamondback steel that I put a Scott bullhorn bar on.


Yes it is a Giant XTC 2 which I have had since 2008. Just used mainly for off-road touring.

Andrew


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure how new these are but Tubus now have a FAT rack called you guessed it the FAT.










Tyre width is specified at 122 mm.

Andrew


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Here is my rear rack set up on my current 29er, X road, light tour, do it al bike.

As noted this one is a Planet Earth which works with disc brakes and I have had no problems at a modest thousand miles so far on this one. I bang em pretty hard and put em away wet too .....

*Set Up/Take a Closer Look/Zoom In* - click to zoom - same as I have done for a couple decades +. Get a rear rack that has the about 90 degree tubing frame bend up which goes towards your seat. Add a standard under seat saddle tool, saddle of worthy size. This one happens to be Topeaks largest MTB one, I like it because it's water proof/rubberized on the bottom plus expands. It basically rests on the rack frame tube that sticks up 90 degrees.

Take a good quality, water proof , roll down, buckle dry / canoe/kayak bag of 20-30 liters. The one shown is a Sea Line (i have a few others) and is 30 liter...........which is pretty darn big.......20's are a bit better.

Roll it down 4-5 times and wrap that stiff thick rolled down buckle right around the rack frame lip and under your saddle bag. Give the bag a little karate chop on top to help form fit it prior if you have the heavier quality bags. Man handle it around the rack frame lip and under your saddle bag - to lock in the bucket underneath the saddle tool bag. 
Take another strap with a buckle and wrap it around the dry bag and the rack to lock in the bag.
If your saddle bag is big enough to reach the rack the dry bag will not ever come off, shake,move.
This makes a pretty good fender as is. I like to add a mud flap off the back and bolt it on. The one pictures I cut off the rear from a SKS board/rear fender of some sort. But, I have made them from scratch prior.
Blinky rear light. The dry bag covers your saddle which is where most add a Blinky rear light. I prefer the rear chargeables with their own seperatre saddle mounts which typically the light itself turns and locks into when mounted. The light saddle/receiver for the light I mount permanently a plastic electricians zip strip. So that blinky itself is not perm. mounted, only its saddle/receiver is. Just a twist and a pull and the pricey yet nice rechargeable blinky is off and in my pocket,pack,home....what ever.

You obviously can still use panniers for big trips or start down anything else you want. The above is a good daily anything use / stuff sack.

This dry bag / rack set up comes from early MTB'ing. It;s what I was shown over twenty years ago and how I have always had at least one, non race , MTB set up, all the time ever sense because its just soooooooo handy,convenient to have on a bike ready to go. From stuffing rain coats, warm,dry gear to grocerys/produce on a townie run. I personally like it better than a back pack. It's also more aerodynamic than most pack systems, much less weight than panniers etc.

So many of us use to do this I think it's basically where the newer bike packing saddle bags came from for full suspension to no braze on carbons etc. but,,,,,,,,these have a lot more capacity and versatility than a frame saddle pack.

I have tried many other things over the years.................this just works for a non race > everything else bike > plus it keeps the crud off ya, keeps ya dry
Once you set up a rear rack like this its damn hard to change................the whole rack comes off fast, 4 bolts, but you will never want to unless your racing............heck........you will never want to take the dry bag off either once you have had it there.
Still easy separate access to your tool bag for the small fast stuff you want

Don't buy those cheap thin dry bags. Get the tough,thick ones. You don't need "compression sacks" just squeeze the air out before rolling the top down. My favorites are the fabric outer ones. The one above is not fabric but rather a tough,thick material that you can basically just hose off to clean.......these are nice too but not as flexible as the fabric water proof ones.............btw unlike from bags these are not "water resistant " they are 100% water proof and will float with all but a weight set in them..............I use them in my Adirondack Guide Boat, Kayaks,Canoes,Camping........etc...........besides just biking. ..............decent ones in 20-30L are about $20-$30 bucks.........ton of good ones on Amazon always.........or hit your local paddle shop


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Jandd Racks are time tested rugged and very affordable for what you get.

Bike Racks


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Yea Jandd are another good one and they have the curbed lip I wrote of above thats nicer for dry bags as I showed.

If it doesn't have a lip like the Jandd's or this Planet Earth

Eco Rack

one then you can't lock the dry sack under the saddle and will need to straps or other..........just a lot faster,better,neater with one...........won't likely get stolen as the bad guys can't quite see wtf is going on tucked under the saddle


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

No issues with any of the racks I've used, other than having to tighten attachment hardware.

Touring Cyclist
Blackburn
Old Man Mountain

OMM is the only mfr I've had contact with. They were very helpful and responsive to my need.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm happy with my Ogres Tubus Cosmo (rear) and Nova combined with slightly modified Velo Orange Pass Hunter rack.
The stainless steel means no paint to scratch and no rust to deal with (so far - fingers crossed)



















I've comfortably run 60-622 Big Apples in within these racks with no issues.


----------

